# Awesome Turkey Hunting Video



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Those poor decoys. 



lol


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice video Ryan!


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Cool video, but the law in Ohio is worded a "bearded turkey" It must have a visible beard. I didn't see one, but as long as you saw a couple fibers, I guess it was a legal kill. The game warden might not argue it with you, since it clearly was an adult gobbler, but I wouldn't have shot that one. Nice video, though.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

i saw it... not big... but its there


----------

